

Create content like you create products. - ziadbc
http://doejo.com/blog/create-content-like-you-create-products

======
emeltzer
You should write (essays, or tweets, or blog posts, but please, not "content")
because you have something you'd like to say. Maybe it's a new idea, maybe
it's a comment on someone elses idea, but it shouldn't be thought of as a
product.

Think of the better writers on the internet (Maciej Cieglowski, Paul Graham,
Glenn Greenwald maybe?) None of these dudes create "content"

~~~
ziadbc
Not sure if you read the article, but other than the semantics of the word
'content,' the point of the article was in agreement with your intention.

The point is to put the same effort and passion into your essays, or tweets,
or blog posts that you put into work at large.

------
ryanwaggoner
37signals is a good example of this.

